

You Will Never Beat This Robot at Rock, Paper, Scissors [video] - johnr8201
http://mashable.com/2012/06/27/rock-paper-scissors-robot/

======
ColinWright
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4163714> <\- comments

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4166652>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4166722>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4166912>

